# Are You A Traveling Man?



## catsale (Sep 8, 2013)

For quizzing someone that you think is a mason, I assume the answer is Yes. 
And then if they ask where are you traveling from and where are you going, the answer would be from west to east.     This is not official ritual as I was taught, but I think it is an informal charge and counter charge.

Maybe I have it wrong? Is there another casual way to ask that is also subtle?


----------



## Dis1Recording (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm almost positive your response is correct. My Sponsor me the se thing.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 8, 2013)

Im on the fence about this kind of topic.

There are some that are fun to razz your lodgemates with but I wouldn't use them on the outside. 

I simply ask, are you a mason/brother?.

I did however have someone shout out, "hey H...!" at a local gun club the other day. I have a S/C key chain fob. He was wearing a new jersey freemason shirt that I saw after the fact.

Scared the crap out of me as it was my first encounter as a mm with another mason outside of lodge.


----------

